# Max Q Saint Louie MH RN ** WINS Qual



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

With John Gassner at his side, Max Q Saint Louie MH RN ** WON the 30 dog all-breed Qualifying held by the Golden Retriever Club of Greater St. Louis.
Louie has not yet had his third birthday!
Congratulations Louie*** ... and John, too, of course.
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow that is super!!!! Go Gold!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! And we wish John and Louie continued success.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy just nudged me. She wants to congratulate her half brother.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot said congratulations cousin!!


What a fun accomplishment. Great day for red dogs!


----------

